# home built chipper



## Thor's Hammer (May 4, 2005)

Back in the days when i couldent get the chipper i wanted...


----------



## Tom Dunlap (May 5, 2005)

You built that? From the frame up? Nice looking unit.

What didn't that one do for you?


----------



## Thor's Hammer (May 5, 2005)

I cant take all the credit.
At the time i wanted a 12'' 140hp chipper on 2 axles mounted on a 360 degree turntable.
so i took a farmi 260 PTO disk chipper and built the rest. it worked very well, very easy to tow and reverse on 2 axles, swing it round to feed from any direction, 140hp turbo perkins, and weighed about 3000lbs. looked a bit ropey but very effective.
never worked out why yank chippers dont come with a turntable option


----------



## matthias (May 5, 2005)

I never heard of a turntable chipper. That thing looks handy as heck.


----------



## Thor's Hammer (May 5, 2005)

matthias said:


> I never heard of a turntable chipper. That thing looks handy as heck.


its one of those things, once you've used one, you can't think how you managed without it - 
most chippers in europe sit on a turntable


----------



## Proj Eng (May 5, 2005)

ProMark used to make them, all the way up to their 12" size. However, I think they were ousted (the design idea that is) because of competition driving down prices and newer features that negated the need for a turntable... the almighty cost of the machine.


----------



## Thor's Hammer (May 5, 2005)

Did'nt Promark become graveley? or something, they sold quite a few 6'' turntable machines over here.
what sort of features negated the need?
cost i can understand, its not the cost of the turntable, thats just plate and a few bearings- its the need for 2 chassis and twin axles with low profile tyres.
What balances the cost is
a/ it does improve productivity + safety if your working on highways a lot and
b/ chippers are so furkin expensive in europe a turntable doesent increase the price that much


----------



## R Schra (May 5, 2005)

*Turnable!*

Yep, turnable chippers rocks. Especially at roadwork, so safe to be working away from the roadaxles. Also just drive in front the driveway, turn it and walk the wood in over the driveway/trough gate.

This is ours, a Jensen chipper with 76Hp 4cilinder diesel. It can eat wood up to ø 33cm and the whole table is 270 degrees turnable. The table turns within the trailor, so no parts sticking out when turned (besides the feeding)


----------



## Thor's Hammer (May 5, 2005)

hi R - 
us europeans already know how good a turntable is  
once did a big poplar topping job in Breeda down near Rotterdam - Beautiful country Holland


----------



## Proj Eng (May 5, 2005)

Keep in mind in the states most places have more space, larger drives, larger road widths, larger yards, etc, etc. I think eventually the need for them will come back as people squeeze more and more stuff into smaller spaces.
Yes ProMark became Gravely, which is also when the turntables disappeared from the models they used to sell.

I just did some chipping of a willow with a 6" unit with turntable this morning. Worked beautifully. Makes dragging that much easier. Good luck getting the big MFR's (manufacturers, not the other acronym  ) to put a turntable on the 5,000 lb+ machines they build. I bet it would bump the cost by 15% easily, especially with steel prices doubling in the last 2 years.


----------



## R Schra (May 5, 2005)

Proj Eng said:


> Keep in mind in the states most places have more space, larger drives, larger road widths, larger yards, etc, etc. I think eventually the need for them will come back as people squeeze more and more stuff into smaller spaces.



Its not about space to drive that chipper around, its for the space you gain for safe work on roads, straight drag with limbs to the machine and not having to lift an turn the wood around. As you say-ed, so much easier and lighter work.

(  why doesn't pics upload with me? they are only 100Kb and in right format.)

[edit] Now its working?


----------



## Thor's Hammer (May 6, 2005)

found some more pics, later we put a certain other mfr's chute on


----------



## Tekko (Jul 7, 2007)

*diy chipper*

I take liberty to revive this old thread.

For the last two months i have been working on a diy wood chipper.
I have built it from the ground up with alittle help from a friend and a cnc lathe for some of the parts, there will still be weeks before its finished but today i temporarily put it together for some initial testing and to design build the feed chute system that will be a separate bolt on assembly.
When done it´ll be powered by a 500 watt motor i bought on ebay.

Here are some pics and a video of the unit:


























And the video, it´s only on idle due to noise level:
Chipper eating


----------



## joesawer (Jul 8, 2007)

What are you planning to chip?


----------



## Tekko (Jul 8, 2007)

Wood ?  Installed the anvil today and stuck a pencil in and the machine ate it all.

Will try real life branches when weather gets better.


----------



## Tekko (Jul 12, 2007)

Here are some videos of the chipper operating:
killing branches
view of the discharge


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 12, 2007)

What type of saw did you use to cut those branches?:chainsawguy:


----------



## Tekko (Jul 13, 2007)

Dunno they were laying around on the lawn.


----------



## builttoughf350 (Jul 13, 2007)

LOL thats the funniest thing ive seen in a while... 

youve got too much time on your hands! get too close though, and you WONT have hands!


----------



## Stumpcutter1 (Jul 13, 2007)

wow that must have taken alot of work,its cute though:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stumpcutter1 (Jul 13, 2007)

like a chipper for your bonsai or something,lol


----------



## Tekko (Jul 14, 2007)

Two months this far and it aint even finished.


----------



## nytreeman (Jul 14, 2007)

why so much work?what are you going to use it for?


----------



## Tekko (Jul 14, 2007)

Well im limited on tools and metalworking knowlege so it takes time.


----------



## treebogan (Jul 15, 2007)

*Fantastic*

Thats brilliant,and I bet you could make delicious salads and coleslaw for your crew at lunch time!Make me one!


----------



## Tekko (Jul 21, 2007)

Heres a new vid recorded yesterday where i get rid of some red currant branches, chipper style:

Feed Me!


----------



## neighborstree (Jul 27, 2007)

i dont mean to be mean, lol but immagine him showing up at a job with that thing, and asking the home owner where the electric outlet is haha

they do use bigger scale chippers with the same concept in pulp producing plants. im talking with a cutter wheel of 20 feet.


----------



## Tekko (Jul 27, 2007)

This is a more common job for my chipper: http://diymania.hv4all.com/chipper ...s/feet added/test assembly/chipping cable.WMV

Got the idea from a friend who works at a place that makes the Firec G96-1 Cable granulator.


----------

